# Awesome Romany Custom Catapults



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Asa Wilson made and sent me this Awesomeness.....Shoot'n Full Butta and it feel soooo Good....























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy crap I thought it was so much bigger than it was when I saw it in your hand my brain did a backflip.. that is one heck of a slingshot though..!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I love the lucky horseshoe... ????????


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She's a beauty! And she'll slip right into your pocket. Nice size!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice shooter.I like that pocket size!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Fine work


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Really cool !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Darren. That's a beauty. Nice to see you receiving something great like that. I still hold your gift to me in a special place.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME catty!!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

